# RRP - What does a Contractor Provide Back to Owner of House



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Is the work RRP or Lead abatement? Two different things.
What work is being performed?


----------



## NovaCarol (Apr 19, 2011)

*He has it listed as RRP on the invoice*

His certificate says "Lead Renovation, Repair And Painting". He had me sign a form on March 30th 2010 whose title is "Future Sample Pre-Renovation Form" whereby a check in box b for: use lead safe practices in renovation...EPA's Renovation, Repair and Painting Rule (RRP)...

I just received all the docs from him - He has a doc. stating LEADSAFETY for Remodeling, Repair and Painting and under that Test Kit Documentation Form, which he has filled out 3 Test Kit Info. What is suscpious to me is that at the bottom of this doc it says " Hands-on Exercises. The first two kit boxes say absent for lead - but no area is defined and the last one says positive for lead - cabinets (kitchen) with a Future Sample Renovation Recordkeeping Checklist with only one man's name on the form as trained worker. The cabinets had to be replaced and that was done. He had painters in there that are not listed on this doc. He is not a contractor, but he uses another guy's contractor no. to get permits, etc. Does a permit have to be filed for this work? Also I know that he had already done the supposed RRP work before the Contractor's no. that he uses certification was in place. 

Sorry for the long response I just feel like I handed him $1500.00 and got fleeced as I have nothing from a lab or an independent entity stating this work was done. My husband and I were over there all the time and I did not see anything but a sign on the door, not plastic sheets anywhere...Thanks so much!


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Umm, I think this guy is rather crooked. JMO Who uses another persons license number? That's not legal. Whoever charged you the money for the RRP is supposed to be a certified firm and renovator. This info along with the pamphlet should have been supplied to you prior to any sampling.

There is no third party necessary that I know of...yet....depends on how much funding the EPA gets, but that is slowly being cut. The Certified firm and renovator is solely responsible to provide you with factual information. If you question them, get a test kit and test the same areas.

As for enforcement, it is pretty much left up to homeowners to file complaints. There are only a handful of inspectors nation wide to enforce this.

I would definitely make a call to the building official about handing out permits illegally.


----------



## NovaCarol (Apr 19, 2011)

*Thank you for information*

MJW,

I want to thank you so much for answering my questions. It has become very apparent to me that this individual is a loose cannon and is doing unethical, now criminal work. Again thank you!


----------

